# Make your own Floating Jig Heads and 3” Curly Tails



## slf

Giving up 30 years of the spring walleye run. Everything you need to easily make your own floating jig heads and 3” curly tails. Plus 1000 #2 hooks, over 300 floaters, 300 tails, from 3/8 to 2oz sinkers, plus everything else you see in the picture. I will give the buyer my personal instructions and tips on how to do it. Good way to pass the time before the run starts. Will not separate or ship. Pick up only. Berlin Lake area. Well over $400 worth. Asking $150


----------



## slf

Bump


----------

